# 3 YO Neut Male Golden with DUE OUT date tomorrow in Shelter S. Caolina



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

This on my Facebook Wall this a.m.:









York SC Champ ID#A044120 - 3 YRS, NEUTERED MALE, GR LG 'DUE OUT' BY 07/09/2012 NEEDS RESCUE ASAP (dog can be put to sleep on Due Out date - so act fast!)
This is a rescue-friendly shelter-if you need help getting approval, contact Trina [email protected]
They must have a commitment by closing time the day they are due out.
SHELTER CONTACT:
TRACY MORGAN - [email protected]
Caroline [email protected]
Please refer to the animal’s I.D. number when contacting the shelter!
803-628-3190 (business hours only)
Volunteer Contacts:If local transport or pull is needed, contact (e-mail) one of the following:
Kim Henson- [email protected]
Trina Davis- [email protected] (or text 704-606-5436)
KRISTEN BLANK- [email protected]
When emailing, please put "RESCUE OFFER" in the subject line so we don’t miss it!!
To Pull, please do the following :
E-mail the shelter AND/OR the volunteer contacts.
Give them your 501c3 number if they don’t already have it. These animals are to rescue only.
Have the animal’s I.D. number available
Shelter hours 9-5:00 Mon-Fri.
Sat. 9 – 12:30
RESCUE PULL HOURS
M-F 9-4, SAT 9:30-10:30
*NOTE: You, too, can check out pets on Pet Harbor. PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.
The zip code you should enter is 29745
Go to “Search I.D. Number”
A list of shelters will come up. Select York County Animal Shelter at the bottom of the first list.
Go to the top of that list and select “Use this Shelter list”
The next screen will be “I.D. search” –type in the Dog or cat’s I.D. number. If a picture comes up, it is still there!
YCAC
"Daily Rescue Animals"
York County Government > Home
animals currently available for RESCUE at York County Animal Control (YORK, SC).
The following are standard criteria:
1. The animal has had a health check at the time they were selected for rescue, with any abnormalities noted listed in the electronic kennel record.
2. The animal appeared to be amicable towards people, other dogs, and cats at the time that they were selected for rescue.
3. Other notable criteria, if any (such as basic obedience skills, appears housetrained, etc.) will have been noted in the electronic kennel record.
If there is an asterisk (*) after the "DUE OUT BY" date, this indicates there is additional information regarding this animal that you may find helpful
Please contact (803) 628-3190 if you wish this additional information.
All information provided regarding an animal should be considered a "snapshot" window in time, to the best of our abilities, in a high intake shelter environment


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope someone can get him out. Thoughts and prayers to him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, we must work on this guy. I'll contact a few rescues and see if we can get him some help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Ok, we must work on this guy. I'll contact a few rescues and see if we can get him some help.


The Charlotte GR Rescue Club is the closet one to this shelter, this should be in their service area, try them FIRST. 

There are two GR Rescues listed for SC on the National Committee, there's also another one, Midlands, they are not listed on it. Here is their info:


Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*South Carolina*

Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue
Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country

*WAGNERS MOM, if you need help contacting the Rescues, let me know.*


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, I just sent to Foothills, Triad and Neuse River--I know they aren't that close, but have to try. I'll send to Grateful Goldens, now. Thanks Carolina Mom!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Ok, I just sent to Foothills, Triad and Neuse River--I know they aren't that close, but have to try. I'll send to Grateful Goldens, now. Thanks Carolina Mom!!!


Did you contact the Charlotte Club?????

They should cover this shelter, if they don't have room, then one of the other groups would step in.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, sent to Midland and Grateful Goldens as well. 

So sent to:
Foothills
Triad
Neuse River
Grateful Goldens
Midland

Did I miss any? 

Or can anyone here take him?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Duh. I just sent to Charlotte as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Ok, sent to Midland and Grateful Goldens as well.
> 
> So sent to:
> Foothills
> ...


Wagner's mom, from reading the info on this boy, it looks like he's only available to a Rescue group-my *GUESS *he could be HW+ or have some other type of medical issues, therefore is not considered available to the public.

Thanks for contacting the Rescues.......


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Wagner's mom, from reading the info on this boy, it looks like he's only available to a Rescue group-my *GUESS *he could be HW+ or have some other type of medical issues, therefore is not considered available to the public.
> 
> Thanks for contacting the Rescues.......


Oh darnit. Well hopefully one of them can help him....

and thank you for sending me the info! Google has nothing on your quick responses!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

SAVED by Golden Rescue of Charlotte!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> SAVED by Golden Rescue of Charlotte!!!!!!!!!!!


WOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

That's great news, thanks so much for contacting the groups and the update!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, we got him. Sweet dog!!! They were contacted but the owners didn't want him back (2nd time he has been in the shelter). He looks to be in good shape but is hw+. 

Safe now though!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> WOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> That's great news, thanks so much for contacting the groups and the update!


And Thank YOU for all of your help and guidance!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Merlins mom said:


> Yeah, we got him. Sweet dog!!! They were contacted but the owners didn't want him back (2nd time he has been in the shelter). He looks to be in good shape but is hw+.
> 
> Safe now though!


Thanks so much to you guys for saving him. I hate he is hw+--and I hate he had owners like that. I'm sure he'll be MUCH better off now.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I hope he finds a welcoming furever home once his hw is cleared up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's mom*

MERLIN'S MOM

GOD bless you guys for saving him-what a beauty!!

Thank you ALL SO MUCH for emlg. rescues for him!!


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*So happy*

SO happy this beautiful boy was saved! T H A N K S !

Btw, I'm not getting notices of forum replies very often, hence my late replies.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Babette*

Babette

Have you checked your User CP to make sure that you have checked the box to get forum reply notifications?
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------

